# POLO Shirts Auswahl (Wer ist der schöste Programmierer?)



## Markus (15 Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hier die Fotos von den aktuellen Polos.

Frank in blau und meine Wenigkeit in braun.

Bei den braunen sind die Knöpfe in der selben Farbe.
Bei den blauen sind die Knöpfe braun/perlmut.


Stimmt ab was euch am besten gefällt, und dann bestell ich mal ne Kiste von den Dingern.

//edit
die Polos sind beide XL
(fallen also groß aus)


@alle Mädels
Die beiden Polos die Frank und ich getragen haben werden später gesondert versteigert - ungewaschen natürlich!


----------



## Ralle (15 Oktober 2007)

Der ohne Jeans und mit den langen Haaren !


----------



## gingele (15 Oktober 2007)

*Für die Mädels*

Weitere Bilder von Markus und mir findet ihr auch hier http://www.playgirltv.com/tour4.html, natürlich bietet Uhltronix auch Hausbesuche


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

also braun gefällt mir auch am schönsten Programmierer nicht. :twisted: 

Leider fehlt in unserer Liste das passende Smily zum 
braunen Polo. 
Deshalb heute ausnahmsweise von extern: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Blau ist gut (besonders am zweitschönsten Programmierer).  

Gerhard


----------



## zotos (15 Oktober 2007)

Ich bin ja an sich kein Fan von brauner Bekleidung. Aber dank der Hervorragenden Fotografen und der Top Fotoausrüstung die im Hause Uhltronix vorhanden ist, sehe ich rein optisch keinen wesentlichen Unterschied. Einfach klasse.

Bei Ralle wird die Sache dann aber ganz schön eng der hat ja nur eine Hose, die ist aus Leder und schwarz also da passen beide nicht dazu. 

Man sollte mal Spendenkonten Einrichten.
1. Bessere Kamera für Markus
2. Eine blaue Jeans für Ralle


----------



## Markus (15 Oktober 2007)

also ich finde das braune besser.
es ist ein "schönes" braun und keine allerweltsfarbe wie das schwarze.

meine schwester ist ebenfals der meinung das braune wäre besser, mädchen verstehen sowieso mehr von solchen sachen...


----------



## MatMer (15 Oktober 2007)

ich hoffe du hast deiner schwester auch das bild gezeigt, wo du die hand in der Hose hattest....

Braun ist eigentlich keine gute Farbe, es ist nunmal Kackbraun

ausserdem sollte mal SPS Programmierer ein dunkles grün, bzw. helles grün einer gewissen Firma bevorzugen^^

alleine um alle zu ärgern die eins bestellt haben, würde ich das Siemens grün nehmen


----------



## zotos (15 Oktober 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> ...
> alleine um alle zu ärgern die eins bestellt haben, würde ich das Siemens grün nehmen



Das ist aber eine sehr schwule Farbe!


----------



## MatMer (15 Oktober 2007)

ob du in Kackbraun rumrennst oder in Siemens Schwulgrün spielt da keinen großen Unterschied mehr


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> also ich finde das braune besser.
> es ist ein "schönes" braun und keine allerweltsfarbe wie das schwarze.



Ich persönlich finde das schlimmste Blau besser als das schönste Braun.

Schwarz wird langsam zu Allerweltsfarbe, das stimmt leider.



zotos schrieb:


> ... sehe ich rein optisch keinen wesentlichen Unterschied. ...



Es stand doch mal braun wie UPS. Damit habe ich genug gesehen. 

Toll, wenn wir dann künftig im neuen Polo immer 
gefragt werden, wo wir denn die Pakete haben ... :???:


----------



## Markus (15 Oktober 2007)

Auf drängen von Frank musste ich die ursprüngliche Auswahl wiederherstellen. Sein Ego hat es einfach nicht verkraftet.

Also:

Frank = blau
Markus = braun


das braun sieht echt gut aus, es würde sogar an Frank gut aussehen...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> meine schwester ist ebenfals der meinung das braune wäre besser, mädchen verstehen sowieso mehr von solchen sachen...



Mädchen gehen doch nur nach dem Aussehen!  

Mütter dagegen haben echte Argumente: :shock: 

1. das braune Teil passt zu nichts anderem in der 
    Waschmaschine

2. das braune Teil passt nur zu Hosen, die bräunlich 
    oder beige sind - trägt man eher selten.

 ... damit genug der Gemeinheiten für heute.


----------



## Markus (15 Oktober 2007)

ach macht doch was ihr wollt - ich habe ja mein braunes


----------



## Oberchefe (15 Oktober 2007)

> meine schwester ist ebenfals der meinung das braune wäre besser, mädchen verstehen sowieso mehr von solchen sachen...


 
und wo finde ich das Bild der Schwester? Sollte eich da was übersehen haben?


----------



## Question_mark (15 Oktober 2007)

*Wer braucht denn den schönsten Programmierer ????*

Hallo,



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> 2. das braune Teil passt nur zu Hosen, die bräunlich oder beige sind - trägt man eher selten.



Passt dann bei manchen Leuten auch gut zu den Unterhosen 
ich habe eine ausgesprochene Abneigung gegen braune Farbe, sieht (für mich jedenfalls) einfach furchtbar aus ...
Wie wäre es denn mit schwarz/weiss gestreift, so wie ein Schiffschaukelbremser ??? (Also beim T-shirt, nicht bei der Unterhose)


			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> ... damit genug der Gemeinheiten für heute.


Wenn Dir für heute die Gemeinheiten ausgehen, mache ich dann gerne weiter :icon_wink: 



			
				Gerhard Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> Leider fehlt in unserer Liste das passende Smily zum braunen Polo.


Ich habe einen Smiley gefunden, der doch einigermassen passt --> :sm23: 
Offensichtlich teilen wir die Abneigung gegen die braune Farbe, aber wir sollten keinen Glaubeskrieg a la Windows gegen Linux damit anzetteln.



			
				Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> und wo finde ich das Bild der Schwester? Sollte eich da was übersehen haben?


Die wirklich netten Schwestern vom Markus hättest Du mal auf dem Forumstreffen sehen können. Also komm mal zum Forumstreffen und maul hier nicht rum  

Und im übrigen, was schert mich der schönste Programmierer ???
Bei den männlichen Programmierern ist wahrscheinlich der schönste Bierbauch gefragt, wir sollten uns doch lieber auf etwas anderes konzentrieren : 
Die äusserst seltene Artgenossin des Programmierers, also das weibliche Äquivalent als Programmeuse (oder wie schreibt man das jetzt richtig ???).
Diese Tierchen sind sehr scheu und selten in freier Wildbahn zu beobachten. Für diese seltene Spezies aus dem Reich der Bits ist ein Bit wirklich eine boolsche Variable, die männliche Spezies versteht darunter doch eher eine 64-Bit breites Wort mit Konstanten wie "BitBurger", "Veltins", "Fiege", "Krombacher", "Vögeln" etc., also eher eine erweiterte Auswahl an Bits mit typischer, recht flexibler Regionalisierung der Software. 
Also Leute, selbst MS hat das bei Windows bis heute nicht geschafft, ich suche immer noch die Ländereinstellung für "DE, Kölle". 
Gefunden habe ich bis heute nur bei Windows "DE, BW", aber das war mit der chinesischen Einstellung identisch....
Also Markus, Du hast irgendwas bei der Auswahl der Shirts übersehen :
1) Passen die auch noch bei Programmösen (oder wie schreibt man das nun wirklich??) mit > 75C ???
2) Haben die im Schritt auch ein paar Knöpfe oder mal wieder nur an den Handeingriff gedacht ???
3) Oder sind die Dinger gar nicht so lang ???
4) Habt Ihr schon geprüft, wie sich das Shirt bei der Wahl zur Miss WetShirt macht ??? Das braune Shirt passt dann meistens nicht so ganz zum EyeLiner und Mascara der Damen. Vielleicht eher zum Sl...p.
Also wenn schon ein Contest, dann bitte den zur schönsten Programmiererin des Forums. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (16 Oktober 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Also wenn schon ein Contest, dann bitte den zur schönsten Programmiererin des Forums.


 

hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber die verliererinen würden die niederlage nicht so leicht wegstecken wie die maskuline spezies der schöpfung...

der konflikt würde jede noch so heiße diskussion kop/fup vs awl/scl in den schatten stellen...

deshalb habe ich mich für männliche "models" entschieden, frei nach dem ,motto:

warum benutzen frauen makeup und parfüm?
weil sie scheisse aussehen und stinken!


----------



## MatMer (16 Oktober 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> suche immer noch die Ländereinstellung für "DE, Kölle".



wenn du die Einstellung suchst hast du bestimmt deine "Alt" Taste durch die "Kölsch" Taste ersetzt, oder??

im übrigen ist die Abstimmung getürkt, nie im leben können so viele für Frank gestimmt haben, sry Frank aber Markus hat sich einfach im Gegensatz zu dir wirklich in die Hose gepackt

zur Diksussion mit der Programmeuse, wollt ihr wirklich eine Freundin haben die die gleichen Sachen wie ihr selber durch machen müsst?? Mutig:twisted::twisted:


----------



## gingele (16 Oktober 2007)

Hallo, also erst mal muss ich sagen DANKE das ich gegenüber Markus führe , auch wenn er sagt mein Ego und so. Er schreibt nur so ein scheiß da er nicht verlieren kann.

Danke Zotos für den nützlichen Beitrag in Bezug Fotoausrüstung bei Uhltronix:



zotos schrieb:


> Ich bin ja an sich kein Fan von brauner Bekleidung. Aber dank der Hervorragenden Fotografen und der Top Fotoausrüstung die im Hause Uhltronix vorhanden ist, sehe ich rein optisch keinen wesentlichen Unterschied. Einfach klasse.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Ich halte meinen Herren Chefen Markus und Joe schon die ganze Zeit vor das wir eine vernünftige Digicam brauchen und kein Fotohandy aber da knausert die Chefetage wieder. 

Zu der Hand in der Hose:



MatMer schrieb:


> im übrigen ist die Abstimmung getürkt, nie im leben können so viele für Frank gestimmt haben, sry Frank aber Markus hat sich einfach im Gegensatz zu dir wirklich in die Hose gepackt


 
Wir können froh sein das es Bilder von Markus gibt, in der er seine Hand nicht die ganze Zeit in der Hose hat, das ist bei ihm echt eine Sucht  !

Aber Spaß bei Seite ich muss eigentlich Markus recht geben das sog. braune Polo ist wirklich schöner, es ist gar nicht richtig braun sondern eher ein komischer grauton der vielleicht ein kleinwenig ins bräunliche schimmert. Also Markus setzt jetzt keinen Revolver auf mich an damit ich das schreibe, das andere Polo das Markus trägt ist wirklich besser, wobei ich jetzt nur vom Polo ausgehe !

vielen Dank für ihre Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## maxi (16 Oktober 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> und wo finde ich das Bild der Schwester? Sollte eich da was übersehen haben?


 
Boah wenn die so richtig geile dicke Oppen ( o )( o ) hat, würd ich das T-Shirt Bild gerne auch mal sehen.

Also ich hätte es gerne in Marine!
Alles andere ist für Memmen!

Ansonsten warum nicht einfach Rot?
Aber Frank möchte sicher ein ganz weiches Blau, sanft wie ein Täubchen, ohne viel Rotanteil und nicht zu grell bei hellen Lichteinfall. Das auch seinen Touch wiederspiegelt 
Markus möchte ein organisches Braun, das seine direkte aber sanfte Ader wiederspiegelt, vielleicht erinnert es auch stark an den UPS Mann/Frau mit den schicken grossen Buss und den knappen Kleidung im Sommer 
Das Shirt muss zudem hinten, unten, rechts, innen verstärkt sein. Damit der Kamm in der Tasche es nicht aufschäuert *fg*


----------



## Jelly (16 Oktober 2007)

*jetzt musst du dich entscheiden*



maxi schrieb:


> Ansonsten warum nicht einfach Rot?
> 
> Aber Frank möchte sicher ein ganz weiches Blau, sanft wie ein Täubchen, ohne viel Rotanteil und nicht zu grell
> 
> ...



kennt ihr die "Susi" ausm Herzblatt?? :
 "Tja, User, jetzt musst du dich entscheiden!"


----------



## zotos (16 Oktober 2007)

gingele schrieb:


> ...
> Danke Zotos für den nützlichen Beitrag in Bezug Fotoausrüstung bei Uhltronix
> ...



Du und Markus wärt beinahe als mein neuer Desktop-Hintergrund "geendet" aber bei so verschwommen Bildern bekomme ich Kopfweh ;o(

Wie ist eigentlich die Qualität des Shirts und der Stickerei?


----------



## jabba (16 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Du und Markus wärt beinahe als mein neuer Desktop-Hintergrund "geendet" aber bei so verschwommen Bildern bekomme ich Kopfweh ;o(
> 
> Wie ist eigentlich die Qualität des Shirts und der Stickerei?


 
Wahrscheinlich ist die Qualität nix, sonst hätten die zwei schärfere Bilder gemacht, vieleicht sind die Dinger ja aus China und da steht jetzt
"SPD Forum" und nicht "SPS Forum" drauf.


----------



## Markus (16 Oktober 2007)

Die qualität ist super (schwer), die kosten wirklich 24€ - ich mach da kein geschäft damit...


----------



## zotos (16 Oktober 2007)

Nach dem wir uns ja jetzt alle auf die braune Variante geeinigt haben, können wir ja an die Abwicklung gehen.

Wenn die Shirts bei den Usern angekommen sind, können wir ja ein Fotowettbewerb machen ;o)

Spätestens dann ist bei Markus der Ehrgeiz so groß das er einen Topfotografen fest einstellt und eine super Ausrüstung für ihn kauft ;o)


----------



## maxi (16 Oktober 2007)

Jeder muss seine Mädels naggisch, nur im nassen SPS-Forum 
T-Shirt fotograffieren und dann machen wir unterschiedliche Kalender für 08


----------



## seeba (16 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Jeder muss seine Mädels naggisch, nur im nassen SPS-Forum
> T-Shirt fotograffieren und dann machen wir unterschiedliche Kalender für 08


Haha, dann gewinn ich ja.


----------



## jabba (16 Oktober 2007)

was für Körbchengröße hast Du denn Seeba ?


----------



## seeba (16 Oktober 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> was für Körbchengröße hast Du denn Seeba ?


Ich dachte eher mit meinem "Mädel".


----------



## crash (16 Oktober 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist die Qualität nix, sonst hätten die zwei schärfere Bilder gemacht, vieleicht sind die Dinger ja aus China und da steht jetzt
> "SPD Forum" und nicht "SPS Forum" drauf.



wären die Dinger aus China dann stünde doch "SPS-Folum" drauf. hehehe


----------



## jabba (16 Oktober 2007)

Nööhh , das mit dem "r" haben die gelernt
Auf der Kappe vom letzten Formel 1 stand " Michaer Schumacher"
Weltmeister 2001,2002,2003,2004,2005,2006,2007
uupps


Aber wenn das T-Shirt XL ist, und da so ein "Hungerhaken" drin steckt
liest man vieleicht nur "S..rum"


----------



## MatMer (17 Oktober 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher mit meinem "Mädel".




möchten wir damit jetzt einen Wettkampf starten?

eigentlich müsste dann das Mädel gewinnen das TROTZ des braunen Polo-Shirts noch gut aussieht


----------



## seeba (17 Oktober 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> eigentlich müsste dann das Mädel gewinnen das TROTZ des braunen Polo-Shirts noch gut aussieht


Kein Problem, denk ich. :twisted:


----------



## maxi (19 Oktober 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> Die schönste Programmierererin bin übrigens ich.
> 
> ...


 
Aha! fg
--------


----------



## zotos (19 Oktober 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> ...
> Der schönste Programmierer bin übrigens ich.
> ...



Nur noch Schösel und Schönlinge.

Früher ging es mal darum ein guter Programmierer zu sein. Die Kategorie des schönsten Programmierers klingt für mich nach einen Trostpreis ;o)


----------



## Markus (19 Oktober 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Der schönste Programmierer bin übrigens ich.
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen.


 

der schönste von mir aus...

...aber programmierer?  

naja nix für ungut - konkurenz belebt das geschäfft...


----------



## Markus (19 Oktober 2007)

also...

die völlig verarmte firma uhltronix die sich keine vernünftige fotoausrüstung, hat nun nach einem jahr die schummrige baufassung im büro durch supermoderne arbeitsplatzleuchten ersetzt...

erste feststellung nach inbtriebnahme der neuen beleuchtung:

das polo von markus ist nicht baun!
ES IST ANTRAZIT!!! 

es ist weder braun, noch kackbraun noch ups-braun noch sonst ein braun...

alle die die polos live gesehen haben, haben einstimmig für das von mir gestimmt...

also ich bin wirklich stark dafür die zu nehmen die bei schlechter beleutung mit einem nokiafotohandy braun wirken!

vertraut mir!


----------



## marlob (19 Oktober 2007)

Ich will trotzdem das blaue!!!


----------



## gingele (19 Oktober 2007)

Markus hat recht, wir haben gestern unsere schummrig romantische, total Augenschädliche Beleuchtung gegen eine "Flutlichtanlage" ausgetauscht und siehe da, das braune Polo war überhaupt nicht mehr braun sondern antrazit. Das ist jetzt kein Spaß,nicht das ihr denkt nur weil wir das andere Polo schon die ganze Zeit besser fanden. Ich hab extra nochmals ein Foto gemacht (leider wieder ohne vernünftige Kamera, aber mit einem super Licht).



PS: Fragt mal Markus wie viele Zeilen man für ne Flanke in S5 braucht!


----------



## zotos (19 Oktober 2007)

gingele schrieb:


> ...
> leider wieder ohne vernünftige Kamera, aber mit einem super Licht
> ...



Die Politik der kleinen Schritte. Erst das Licht dann die neue Kamera.

Dann hat sich die Umfrage ja erledigt da  Anthrazit ja vorher schon fest stand ;o)


Zu der Flanke in S5... lass mich raten es wäre günstiger eine S5 zu entsorgen eine S7 einzubauen und das ganze Programm neu zu schreiben als den Markus an eine solche Aufgabe zu setzen ;o)


----------



## Markus (19 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Zu der Flanke in S5... lass mich raten es wäre günstiger eine S5 zu entsorgen eine S7 einzubauen und das ganze Programm neu zu schreiben als den Markus an eine solche Aufgabe zu setzen ;o)


 
ärgere oder widerspreche niemals deinem admin - seine rache wird fürchterlich sein!

ahh - übrigens, wer will den jetzt eigentlich so ein blaues polo, ihr wisst schnon das blaue das dem bösen admin nicht gefällt...


----------



## edison (19 Oktober 2007)

Ich will das braune, auch wenns nich braun is


----------



## nade (19 Oktober 2007)

Also das Braun, das nicht UPS-Braun, noch Kack-Braun, noch sonstwie Braun ist, sondern auf gingele´s Foto die richtige Farbe aufzeigt, ehr das.
Dann Fotoausrüstung, da sollte auch ein k800i von Sony Ericssonreichen.
Erfüllt gleich 2 Wünsche auf einmal.... telefonieren und Foto´s machen.
Und QM das war ein echt klasse Beitrag der zum Schmunzeln aufforderte. 
Also Schwarz ist doch schön... ich trage solange Schwarz bis es was dunkleres gibt.


----------



## Question_mark (20 Oktober 2007)

*???*

Hallo,



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der Flanke in S5... lass mich raten es wäre günstiger eine S5 zu entsorgen eine S7 einzubauen und das ganze Programm neu zu schreiben als den Markus an eine solche Aufgabe zu setzen ;o)



Habe ich da jetzt irgendwas verpasst  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (20 Oktober 2007)

@Question_mark:


gingele schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Fragt mal Markus wie viele Zeilen man für ne Flanke in S5 braucht!


----------



## maxi (22 Oktober 2007)

S5 war doch damals als wir jung waren, zu der Zeit als wir noch C64 hatten und so. Gelle?
Das dind doch die riesen Kisten wo sich alle wunderten wie die ohne Magnetbänder auskommen konnten 

Markus, meine Tante hat gesagt Sie will nun ein Kind von euch 



> die völlig verarmte firma xxx


bedeutet nach Amigo Handbuch von Dr. Strauß: hauffen Kohle und Finananzamt will was


----------



## edison (22 Oktober 2007)

Krieg ich jetzt mein braunes Shirt?


----------



## zotos (22 Oktober 2007)

Ja wann gibt es endlich die Shirts?


----------



## marlob (23 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ja wann gibt es endlich die Shirts?


 
Das wollte ich auch gerne wissen. 
Und vor allem welche Farbe wird es nun. Oder gibt es beide Farben. Oder welche Farbe nimmt das braune/anthrazite denn an, wenn man es draussen trägt, oder man damit arbeitet oder nachts??  

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## maxi (23 Oktober 2007)

Kann ich ein Batikshirt haben?


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2007)

also ich bestelle jetzt die mit dem camäleoneffekt...

@alle die das blaue wollten

wenn ihr ganz fest dran glaubt, dann sieht es auch blau aus - wirklich!


----------



## maxi (23 Oktober 2007)

Das ist wie Löwenbräu Bier 
Wenn man nur ganz fest daran glaubt, schmecht das auch.

Dazu kenen ich übrigens einen FSK 18 Witz 
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Löwenbräu und einer Muschi *Fg*?


----------



## marlob (23 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @alle die das blaue wollten
> 
> wenn ihr ganz fest dran glaubt, dann sieht es auch blau aus - wirklich!


 
Zu welcher Religion muss ich dazu konvertieren???


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Zu welcher Religion muss ich dazu konvertieren???


 

eigetlich reicht es schon wenn du anfängst vor jeder mahzeit zu kiffen...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Löwenbräu und einer Muschi *Fg*?



1. Das Löwenbräu ist immer feucht.
2. Nach 5 Löwenbräu *will* ich nicht mehr autofahren.
3. Das 11. Löwenbräu interessiert nicht, wie die 10 anderen waren.
4. Beim Löwenbräu weiß man immer, was es kostet.
5. Das Löwenbräu  erwartet nicht, dass man hinterher noch eine halbe Stunde kuschelt.


----------



## marlob (23 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> eigetlich reicht es schon wenn du anfängst vor jeder mahzeit zu kiffen...


 
Eigentlich verehre ich ja das heilige Bier, aber ich denke das wird auch funktionieren. Ich arbeite gerade in einer Brauerei und werde schon mal die ersten Proben nehmen. 
Zum testen steht eine anthrazit farbene Kiste vor mir. Mal sehen wann sie blau wird :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## maxi (23 Oktober 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> 1. Das Löwenbräu ist immer feucht.
> 2. Nach 5 Löwenbräu *will* ich nicht mehr autofahren.
> 3. Das 11. Löwenbräu interessiert nicht, wie die 10 anderen waren.
> 4. Beim Löwenbräu weiß man immer, was es kostet.
> 5. Das Löwenbräu erwartet nicht, dass man hinterher noch eine halbe Stunde kuschelt.


 
Jetzt bekomme ich bestimmt gleich eien Verwarnung, gut das wir keien anständigen Damen hier haben 

Also der Unterscheid ist das eine Muschi nur kurz nach Pisse schmeckt, Löwenbräu dagegen immer *lach*


----------



## maxi (24 Oktober 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hat dir dass ein Freund erzählt ?
> 
> Harharhar....


 
Ich weiss ned, habe noch nie eine nackte Frau gesehen.
Die bekommen gleich Babys wenn man se küsst.


----------



## Markus (2 November 2007)

ganz vergessen, die dinger sind seit letzter woche da.

ich stelle hier am sonntag ein bestellformular und meine kto rein.


----------



## marlob (5 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ganz vergessen, die dinger sind seit letzter woche da.
> 
> ich stelle hier am sonntag ein bestellformular und meine kto rein.



Welchen Sonntag meintest Du? 
Ich will endlich mein kackbraunes Polo!


----------



## maxi (5 November 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Welchen Sonntag meintest Du?
> Ich will endlich mein kackbraunes Polo!


 
Cool,

Da kann sogar ich keinen mehr drauf setzen


----------



## Markus (5 November 2007)

musste sonntag abend kurzristig weg.

am sonntag mittag konnte ich nicht weil ich am samstag soviel gesoffen habe das ich am sonntag abend immer noch so knülle war und die tante von sixt am wiener flughafen mir erst gar keinen mietwagen geben wollte...


----------



## Question_mark (6 November 2007)

*Überzeugungskraft ???*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> und die tante von sixt am wiener flughafen mir erst gar keinen mietwagen geben wollte...



Und wie hast Du das Mädel trotzdem überzeugt ?? Mal kurz gepustet, mit der Zunge die Augenbrauen glattgestrichen oder wie hast Du das wieder angestellt  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (6 November 2007)

*???*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich am samstag soviel gesoffen habe das ich am sonntag abend immer noch so knülle war



Markus, kann es sein das Du jeden Tag Forumstreffen hast    

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (8 November 2007)

so bestellformulare gibts nicht...

war bis jetzt wech, an meinem laptop ist der raid controller abgeraucht - habe also andere probleme...

das ganze funktioniert so:

1 polo kostet 27€

multipliziert die anzahl der gewünschten polos mit diesem betrag, überweist die bohnen auf mein konto und schickt mir ne mail mit lieferadresse und angaben zu stückzahl und größe.
macht in die mail auch noch einen bezug zum verwendungszweck rein, das ich das leichter zuordnen kann.

Markus Uhl
KTO: 744555
BLZ: 65351050
HOLA Ostrach

markus@uhltronix.com

hier brennt gerade der wald, aber ich bemühe mich das ihr alle eure polos bis zur messe habt. habe erst mal 50 bestellt, die restlichen bringe ich eh zur messe. dort bin ich alle drei tage und ihr könnt diese auch dort bei mit bar kaufen...

sorry für die unbürokratische lösung.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> hier brennt gerade der wald, aber ich bemühe mich das ihr alle eure polos bis zur messe habt. habe erst mal 50 bestellt, die restlichen bringe ich eh zur messe. dort bin ich alle drei tage und ihr könnt diese auch dort bei mit bar kaufen...
> 
> sorry für die unbürokratische lösung.


@Markus:
damit Dich nicht alle irgendwo auf der Messe suchen müssen, kannst Du die restlichen Polos bei uns (Halle 7, Stand 7-149) deponieren. Unsere Damen werden diese dann für Dich an die Schnellsten verkaufen.

@Alle PoloWollendenUndNichtVorherBezahlenden:
Wenn Markus zustimmt, dann bitte abgezähltes Geld mitbringen (Geldrückgabe gibt es nicht). Die Überzahlung ist dann eine Spende an den Admin, damit er sich für seinen brennenden Wald einen Feuerlöscher kaufen kann ;-)


----------



## zotos (9 November 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> sorry für die unbürokratische lösung.



Den Spruch solltest Du Dir patentieren lassen.


----------



## marlob (16 November 2007)

@Markus
hast du die Dinger schon verschickt?


----------



## Markus (16 November 2007)

mache ich am montag, bin jetzt erst mal beim boarden.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 November 2007)

Wenn das mal nicht wieder so http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showpost.php?p=104753&postcount=64 endet


----------



## gingele (20 November 2007)

Hallo SPS-Forumler

ich hatte heute morgen die ehrenvolle Aufgabe eure Poloshirts versandfertig zu machen. Bitte kontrolliert auch ob die folgenden Daten, wie Name, Größe und Anzahl passen.

Da nicht jeder seinen Usernamen im Email stehen hatte, wird eben der Name der Anschrift verwendet, ich hoffe ihr habt nichts dagegen.



```
[FONT=Courier New]Name                   Größe    Anzahl   [/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Steffen Jehle           M        1[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Marcus Hartmann         XL       1[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Ralf Kauschus           L        2[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Andrej Krug             M        1[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Jürgen Müller           XL       1[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Markus Lobreyer         XXL      1[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Sascha Wittke           XL       1[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Andreas Franz           L        1[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Günter Nauke            XL       2[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Norbert Schirmeister    XXL      2[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New]Oliver Scholl           XXL      1[/FONT]
```
 
Falls was nicht passt, oder jemand sich nicht auf der Liste gefunden hat der das Geld auch überwiesen hat soll sich bitte melden. Es könnte ja sein das ein Email untergegangen ist.


----------



## gingele (20 November 2007)

Achso hätt ich fast vergessen, bei den Polos sind Waschhinweise dabei, ist aber nicht mehr in jedem Polo drin da diese vermutlich beim Verpacken und Versand weggeflogen sind und somit jetzt im Karton rumfahren. Damit sich aber keiner beschweren kann wie er mit dem edlen Zwirn umgehen muss stell ich den einach als Anhang hier rein.


----------



## Joe (20 November 2007)

Servus.
hier nochmal die Anleitung zum Waschen - leserlich.


----------



## Jelly (20 November 2007)

*oje*

"Sie haben sich ein Höchstmass an Qualität bei uns gesichert..."



gingele schrieb:


> ...beim Verpacken und Versand weggeflogen sind und somit jetzt im Karton rumfahren...



oje, wie soll das enden?!?


----------



## gingele (20 November 2007)

Jelly schrieb:


> "Sie haben sich ein Höchstmass an Qualität bei uns gesichert..."
> 
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *gingele*
> ...


 

Moment ich meine das Verpacken der Druckerei.


----------



## gingele (21 November 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Ohweija...
> 
> Und das sind die Inscheniöööre von morgen ....
> 
> .


 
Wenigstens kann ich braun von anthrazit unterscheiden


----------



## MatMer (21 November 2007)

gingele schrieb:


> Aber Spaß bei Seite ich muss eigentlich Markus recht geben das sog. braune Polo ist wirklich schöner, es ist gar nicht richtig braun sondern eher ein komischer grauton der vielleicht ein kleinwenig ins bräunliche schimmert.



ich glaube nicht das er dir zustimmt sondern sich eher ein wenig über dich lustig machen möchte, da er auch gesagt hat das sei kein braun....


----------



## argv_user (21 November 2007)

*Messprinzip: Vergleich mit einem Normal.*

Soll ich ein Stück Anthrazit zur Messe mitbringen ?
Als Vergleichsnormal sozusagen. Habe hier etwa drei Tonnen
rumliegen.

Oha, ich sehe gerade ein Stück, das leicht bräunlich schimmert,
das liegt aber vermutlich nur an der Beleuchtung.


----------



## gingele (22 November 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das er dir zustimmt sondern sich eher ein wenig über dich lustig machen möchte, da er auch gesagt hat das sei kein braun....


 
@IBN-Service

was heißt hier zustimmen, 

du verstehst weder etwas von Farben, sowie auch etwas von Ironie  

du kannst dir ja mal ne Scheibe von MatMer abschneiden, der scheint zu wissen wie der Hase läuft


----------



## IBN-Service (22 November 2007)

gingele schrieb:


> @IBN-Service
> 
> was heißt hier zustimmen,
> 
> ...



Oh gingele,

was sagt dir dieser Smilie:   ?

Wink, Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl?

Oder hast du die Smilies ausgeschaltet, um Donwloadbandbreite zu sparen?
(...  ...)


----------



## gingele (23 November 2007)

Wink, Wink zurück  

ok, ok den   hab ich voll nicht gesehen bzw. falsch interpretiert.

naja wie sagt man doch so schon "Fuß gebrochen wäre schlimmer"


----------

